# net_Framework 3.5 Installation-> Setup Fehler



## ich558 (4. August 2009)

Hallo,
da GTA 4 bei mir Probleme macht soll man laut Google netframework 3.5 installieren. Jedoch läufts am Ende immer auf das Gleiche hinaus. Nachdem es 5 mal keine Verbindung zu Server herstellen kann kommt das Bild im Anhang.
Wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## ich558 (4. August 2009)

Screen braucht man auch noch


----------



## RedBrain (4. August 2009)

NET Framework 3.5 ist in Windows 7 mit eingebaut.

Für Vista und XP:
Bei normalen NET Framework 3.5 als Installationsdatei (kein Download) kannst du hier holen: 
Downloaddetails: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (full package)


----------



## ich558 (4. August 2009)

Leider kann ich generel nichts von microsoft downloaden. Soblad ich auf downloaden klicke erscheind bei Safari die Datei unter Downloads mit 0 Bite, beim IE "Diese Webside wurde nicht gefunden" und bei Firefox kommt überhaupt nichts. Kann ich das netFramework servicepack (mit 260MB) noch wo anders laden? Ich werde immer auf Microsoft verlinkt.


----------



## RedBrain (4. August 2009)

bei mir funktioniert der download von microsoft.

Probiere es mal hier:
Chip:
.NET Framework (Full package) - Freeware - Download.CHIP.eu
per Chip-Downloadserver


----------



## ich558 (4. August 2009)

Danke 
Hat entlich geklappt! Wenn du jetzt noch spontan eine Idee hast warum ich nichts von Microsoft downloaden kann wäre die Welt perfekt^^
Falls nicht eröffne ich irentwann mal einen thread dazu.

Mfg
ich


----------



## RedBrain (4. August 2009)

Bitte sehr!


----------



## demanio (15. August 2009)

Moin moin,
Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen: Ich hab dasselbe Problem, allerdings will er bei mir auch mit der von RedBrain empfohlenen Installationsdatei was runterladen, was aber nicht geht da mein Spielerechner kein Internet hat.
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das trotzdem zu installieren oder ist Microsoft zu blöd so was für Leute ohne Internet anzubieten?


----------

